# New java fern thanks to PaulCheung :) *pics



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My new Java fern for my 180g. We shall see how long they last "fingers crossed"


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Give them a few weeks, they should be fine.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Discus really interested in the new plants


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Good thing about java fern is it is bitter, so if the discus decide to nip at it, they might not like what they get!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Good to know 



kacairns said:


> Good thing about java fern is it is bitter, so if the discus decide to nip at it, they might not like what they get!


----------

